# Bank 1 week get 2 weeks



## lee234 (Jan 11, 2016)

Exactly how does this work?  If I bank one week to get a second week and I want to use both weeks at the Jockey Club do I have to pay the exchange fee each time I want to use any or all of the weeks.  If I want to use both weeks consequently do I pay the fee for each week.  How much are the fees?


----------



## tschwa2 (Jan 11, 2016)

You get one regular exchange.  The second one is limited to 90 days in advance.  You pay exchange fees for both the regular and bonus exchange.


----------



## ronandjoan (Feb 27, 2016)

Exchange fee is $129.  

$97 if a holiday and your deposit was not a holiday.. So I always deposit during a holiday.  Their website has their holiday list and any day during that week counts  for you

The "attached " bonus week however does not carry holiday status.

I use this exchange company the most.  Personal attention, and my  vC even knows the places I like and tells me when they come up.



The most generous bonus week  program, I think, since anything in their inventory can be a bonus week at 90 days out'


----------

